
How to Brainwash Your Startup Into a Lean Culture - trevor99
http://theleanstartupmachine.com/2011/10/how-to-brainwash-your-startup/
======
traxierdotcom
We have "build, measure, learn" and "faster, better, now" whispered in a
hypnotic tone constantly playing but barely audible in the background of acid
trance music. That and sleep deprivation.

------
andys627
Be 1 person. I brainwashed myself.

